# mcculloch 2.0 eager beaver 14 inch



## bbqbrisket (May 30, 2010)

I am now for better or worse the proud owner of one of the toe choppers.

It did not come with an owners manual.
I can see instructions on how to start it on the casing but there are a couple of very very elementary things I need know.
Is this a 2 cycle engine?
Do the gas and oil have to be mixed or are they separate?
Is the left cap that says "fuel" require anything other than gas. Is the right cap that says "oil" for 2 cycle oil? Does the engine mix it for me?
Does chain and bar oil get put on the chain directly or is there a reservoir for that?

Should I be notifying AARP that I have one of these?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It is a 2 cycle engine, that means you have to mix 2cycle oil with the gas prior to putting it in the fuel tank. The engine DOES NOT mix oil with fuel for you.
A fuel to 2 cycle oil mix of 40:1 will work fine.
This means you will put 3.2 ozs of 2 cycle oil into 1 gal of fuel.
It's best to use bar/chain oil in the oil tank reservoir.
All of this can be purchased at Walmart.
hth


----------



## bbqbrisket (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for that input.


----------

